
Army Tests Smartphones, Tablets for Combat Use - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304563104576361480888426472.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories
======
rawsyntax
Interestingly, they are trying out Apple and Android devices, but not
Blackberry

